# Sky broadband in Ireland?



## KatieC (4 Nov 2008)

Anybody know if Sky have plans to provide broadband to users who already have Sky installed in their homes?  I did ask a lady at a Sky stand in a local shopping centre and she said it was in the pipeline for the last couple of years but there were delays.  In the UK, broadband is available with the Sky dish and the package seems very competitive.


----------



## frash (6 Nov 2008)

KatieC said:


> Anybody know if Sky have plans to provide broadband to users who already have Sky installed in their homes?  I did ask a lady at a Sky stand in a local shopping centre and she said it was in the pipeline for the last couple of years but there were delays.  In the UK, broadband is available with the Sky dish and the package seems very competitive.



Recent article


----------



## bren1916 (6 Nov 2008)

I emailed Sky about this just last week and this was the response;

Thank you for your interest in Sky Broadband. 
We are unable to offer Sky Broadband in the Republic of Ireland. 

Short and Sweet!


----------



## KatieC (6 Nov 2008)

thanks folks, must go back to waiting impatiently then!


----------



## WhoAmI (1 Jan 2009)

frash said:


> Recent article



Sorry. That article dates back to November 2006.


----------



## frash (3 Feb 2009)

WhoAmI said:


> Sorry. That article dates back to November 2006.



Did you find anything more recent?


----------

